# menopur best before date



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is the best before date at the start or the end of the mointh


best before 05/09 is the start on end of the month, i read its the end just need clarification please


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kara,

Best before usually means the start of the month. If the expiry date says 'use by' or expires' then it refers to the end of the month. In reality though things don't go out of date overnight.

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay

it says expires 05/09 so i have til the end of may

thats great news thanks


----------

